# "Spot meter"-like function?



## New Daddy (Nov 17, 2013)

Can you emulate "spot-meter"-like function in LR, where you place a dropper in the photo and LR will correctly expose for that spot (assuming it is 18% gray). You can then make compensations depending on how far that spot is from the actual 18% gray.  Exactly like how you'd use the spot metering method in camera.

I use the spot metering method when taking environmental portraits. I spot meter off of the person's face and add 0 to 1.0 EV depending on the tone of the person's face. I'm thinking it'd be convenient if LR had a similar tool.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2013)

You can adjust the WB by picking a neutral gray pixel from the image.  This adjusts the color.  AutoTone can adjust the exposure automatically.  It will always evaluate the whole frame and not just some cropped area.  Other than AutoTone (which is sort of like using multi-segment metering in your camera), all exposure adjustments are manually applied by the user.


----------



## Selwin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi new daddy,

in addition to what Cletus said, you could do it manually by first using the WB picker for correct white balance, then revisit the color picker (it displays the exposure level too) a couple of times while adjusting exposure. Of course you'll need an exposure target to work to.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 3, 2013)

Another suggestion might be to apply a severe crop to the image area desired, set Exposure & WB wanted by visual setting, then go back to 'crop' and enlarge the crop handles back to full size. Note that the cursor on the image will show RGB values on the histogram helping set % values for exposure and WB (at any magnification)


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 3, 2013)

1. Click on the Exposure Slider so the number value is active.
2. Put your mouse cursor over the area you would like to meter for exposure. 
3. Watch the RGB Percentage values that appear under the histogram
4. Use your Up or Down arrow to move the exposure slider in 0.10 stop increments.  Shift plus the Up/Down arrow moves in 0.33 stop increments.


----------



## Selwin (Dec 3, 2013)

Good idea!


----------

